# AKC DNA testing question



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

Question on this, just for my own curiosity. If you have a stud you want to breed, that stud must have his DNA on file with the AKC correct? Do they analyze it to ensure the stud is what the owners claim he is? My dog is fixed, but I saw his father had an AKC DNA number and I was just curious

Why don't they require the females to have the DNA test?

thanks!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

This explains when the AKC requires dna testing.

American Kennel Club - Registration Requirements


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

From the AKC website:
"Frequently Used Sires Program (January 2000 Board meeting)
Effective July 1, 2000, every sire producing seven or more litters in a lifetime or producing more than three litters in a calendar year must be AKC DNA Certified. These DNA profiles will be used for genetic identity and for parentage verification, and thus will be used to advance issues related to the integrity of the registry. "


It's almost physically impossible for a female to produce 3 litters in a calendar year. She _can_ produce 7 in a lifetime, but much more than that would be hard on her. Thus, the reason the rule is for sires and not dams. Males are capable of producing many more offspring than females are. 


Here you can learn more than you ever wanted to know about AKC's DNA program:
American Kennel Club - Registration Requirements


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Emoore said:


> It's almost physically impossible for a female to produce 3 litters in a calendar year. She _can_ produce 7 in a lifetime, but much more than that would be hard on her. Thus, the reason the rule is for sires and not dams. Males are capable of producing many more offspring than females are.
> http://www.akc.org/contact/answer_center/faq_reg_requirements.cfm


Very true, males can have a much more significant impact. But really the main reason for DNA testing males is to be able to prove parentage if it is questioned. 

There have been more than a few times where studs were substituted, and the male that sired the litter wasn't the male that the paperwork said sired the litter, so DNA testing makes that less likely to happen. It's not required for females because while one could easily lie or hide the true identity of the stud, it's sort of hard to fake who the dam of the litter is. She's the one with the droopy boobs that the puppies are following around.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks guys. So it's used more to verify the parents....I guess I just want to verify if they analyze the DNA to see if the dog is indeed pure GSD?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No, they don't analyze the DNA to test or prove anything. It is merely a DNA profile of the individual dog that can later be used to verify parentage if needed.


----------

